# Liga Privada T-52



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Scored a box of these last week. 

Great stick, IMHO. Can someone translate the box info that is in Spanish?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sure Mark I can

It say's send to Dave send to Dave and it just repeats  



Okay sorry it was worth a try LOL


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice grab Mark. I smoked the T-52 you sent over in a bomb, and it was great! Thanks.-j


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very good smoke! enjoy them!!


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Sure Mark I can
> 
> It say's send to Dave send to Dave and it just repeats
> 
> Okay sorry it was worth a try LOL


Seems like I heard this translation before.........:razz:

Mark


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang! Dave beat me to it!

I schmoked one on Friday and enjoyed it thoroughly :nod: 


.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

If you don't mind some typing you can get it translated here .

Bing Translator


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice score, it says something about sending them to Northern IN. LOL


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is what it says in spanish:

Liga Privada T52 was meticulously mixed for a period of more than 2 years so it could be a worthy humidor companion to our celebrated Liga No. 9. Just like it's precursor, it is a complex mix of seven anejo tabaco varieties, rolled only by our master artisans with more strength and notes of black pepper & specials. We guarantee that every stick will be perfect in construction, taste, & character... without exception.

That's what it translates to. The fine print also says something about sending me a stick to verify all the spanish writing :lol:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work Saul! 


:clap2:


.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Nice work Saul!
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> .


Helps keep me sharp in my spanish translation skills :biggrin:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Aficionado82 said:


> Here is what it says in spanish:
> 
> Liga Privada T52 was meticulously mixed for a period of more than 2 years so it could be a worthy humidor companion to our celebrated Liga No. 9. Just like it's precursor, it is a complex mix of seven anejo tabaco varieties, rolled only by our master artisans with more strength and notes of black pepper & specials. We guarantee that every stick will be perfect in construction, taste, & character... without exception.
> 
> That's what it translates to.


GRACIAS!!! 

This smoke is in my _Fave 5_. I smoked one of the original releases that I had in my humi for almost a year on the 4th of July while watching the fireworks... AMAZE-ZA-ZING! :smoke:
Good Lord I wished these things were easier on my bank account... My B&M finally secured a Liga account with DE @ IPCPR this year. Not going to fair well with my pocket book. :help:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

If we are handing out t52, sign me up!!!


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> If we are handing out t52, sign me up!!!


Im in for this lol great buy these are some of my favorite smokes


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Aficionado82 said:


> Here is what it says in spanish:
> 
> Liga Privada T52 was meticulously mixed for a period of more than 2 years so it could be a worthy humidor companion to our celebrated Liga No. 9. Just like it's precursor, it is a complex mix of seven anejo tabaco varieties, rolled only by our master artisans with more strength and notes of black pepper & specials. We guarantee that every stick will be perfect in construction, taste, & character... without exception.
> 
> That's what it translates to. The fine print also says something about sending me a stick to verify all the spanish writing :lol:


Thanks for the translation, Saul

Mark


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

seegarfan said:


> Thanks for the translation, Saul
> 
> Mark


Anytime brother :thumb:


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> Nice grab Mark. I smoked the T-52 you sent over in a bomb, and it was great! Thanks.-j


I'm glad you liked it John. 
I'm thinking of torching one tonight. :smoke:

Mark


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Mark
The T-52 is only one blend is that right? I did notice they are finally avaliable by the box guess I better get some, I have some but not a box, The B & M here les us buy two at a time.


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Hey Mark
> The T-52 is only one blend is that right? I did notice they are finally avaliable by the box guess I better get some, I have some but not a box, The B & M here les us buy two at a time.


I don't really know that much about them yet, Dave. I plan on doing a little research. I know one thing: I like them a LOT. One of the many things I really like about them is the huge clouds of smoke they effortlessly produce. :smoke::smoke:

Here is where I purchased mine:

Nice Ash Cigars - Brands

niceashcigars - It appears they have several sizes in stock. I have done a fair amount of business with them and have had nothing but great service.

Mark


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hey Mark
> The T-52 is only one blend is that right? I did notice they are finally avaliable by the box guess I better get some, I have some but not a box, The B & M here les us buy two at a time.


 That's right Dave... Just one blend in different sizes. :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's I like them very much myself. Cool I can pick my favorite size. except they are out of stock, oh well at least they are avalible now.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's I like them very much myself. Cool I can pick my favorite size. except they are out of stock, oh well at least they are avalible now.


Only two sizes at the moment. Toro and robusto. Double Corona coming soon along with the Flying Pig size.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ckay said:


> Only two sizes at the moment. Toro and robusto. Double Corona coming soon along with the Flying Pig size.


Check the link Mark provided it shows more than that including my fav the belicoso but it's out of stock.

Liga Privada T52 - Robusto (24/Box)

Liga Privada T52 - Robusto - 5 x 52 (24/Box) 
Price: $164.00 
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 - Robusto (Single Stick)

Liga Privada T52 - Robusto - 5 x 52 (Single Stick) 
Price: $7.88 
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 - Robusto (Try 5)

Liga Privada T52 - Robusto - 5 x 52 (Try 5) 
Price: $36.61 
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 - Toro (24/Box)

Liga Privada T52 - Toro - 6 x 52 (24/Box) 
Price: $181.33 
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 - Toro (Single Stick)

Liga Privada T52 - Toro - 6 x 52 (Single Stick) 
Price: $8.72 
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 - Toro (Try 5)

Liga Privada T52 - Toro - 6 x 52 (Try 5) 
Price: $40.48 
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 Belicoso (24/Box)

Liga Privada T52 Belicoso - 6 x 52 (24/Box) 
Price: $198.00 
Out of Stock
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 Belicoso (Single Stick)

Liga Privada T52 Belicoso - 6 x 52 (Single Stick) 
Price: $9.52 
Out of Stock
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 Belicoso (Try 5)

Liga Privada T52 Belicoso - 6 x 52 (Try 5) 
Price: $44.20 
Out of Stock
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble (24/Box)

Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble - 5 1/4 x 54 (24/Box) 
Price: $214.67 
Out of Stock
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble (Single Stick)

Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble - 5 1/4 x 54 (Single Stick) 
Price: $10.32 
Out of Stock
Add to Cart

Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble (Try 5)

Liga Privada T52 Corona Doble - 5 1/4 x 54 (Try 5) 
Price: $47.92 
Out of Stock
Add to Cart


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Well translated Saul! 

I love the idea of Stalk Cut US grown Habano. I've been a part of stalk cutting tobaccy, and can't imagine how much waste much go into getting consistency out of wrapper leaf done this way. I really need to find some of these somewhere! Love the LP9's, and the T52's seem like a very exclusive (and rightfully so) step up.

Edit: More on this idea of Stalk Cut wrapper leaf. So when a tobaccy plant is harvested via a "stalk cut" method, the entire plant is hacked down with a hatchet-like device that's called a tobacco knife, and the stalk is pierced through the stalk with a stake and hung to dry and cure. This leaves the graders with several set grades and sizes of leaves starting with the lowest quality at the bottom (and the largest leaves) and working up to the smallest and strongest leaves at the top. It seems to me that in searching for wrapper leaf, the blender would find a "priming" somewhere along this gradient of top to bottom that would suit both appearance, flavor, and elasticity characteristics the were looking for, and the remainder of the leaves on that stalk wouldn't be fit for more than filler.

The way baccy is harvested for most cigars is by picking leaves while the plant is still in the ground as they mature. You still have different grades of leaf as the harvest progresses, but they're based on time spent in the sun and can be allowed to mature and grow over time to suit different uses in the cigar making process....

So it kinda makes sense to me that these cigars are so limited and expensive. I guess I at least like the idea of this tobaccy, it's US origin, and it's limited availability based on processing translating into increased cost. So many cigars seem expensive based on rarity or hype, it's nice to see truly limiting factors playing into a cigars cost rather than pure marketing B.S. Of course, whose to say this isn't a line of crap! Still, having tasted the "proof in the pudding" with the LP9, I'm on the trail of a few of these T52's...


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Forgot the belicoso is joining the roster, although I don't understand the size. A tapered cap toro!


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

FiveStar said:


> Well translated Saul!
> 
> I love the idea of Stalk Cut US grown Habano. I've been a part of stalk cutting tobaccy, and can't imagine how much waste much go into getting consistency out of wrapper leaf done this way. I really need to find some of these somewhere! Love the LP9's, and the T52's seem like a very exclusive (and rightfully so) step up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Landis for explaining "Stalk Cut". My friend and I were wondering about this the other day.

Mark


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

gonna be a bit before you see any sizes other then the toro and robusto available anywhere. they are new sizes announced at the ipcpr/de blog... as well as the flying pig t-52. 

in the realm of lp9 the belicoso is the best stick imo, slight differences in each size, and the belicoso and toro (parejo) where the original blends that really show off the lines flavor. i expect the toro t-52 and belicos t-52 will be similar in that manner


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I've heard many good things about this cigar. As you can see this is on my wishlist to try out someday. Love the pics!


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Just had another one last night - one of the gents I play poker with is probably the most generous man in the world. Done well for himself and he just loves handing out quality cigars and watching folks who understand enjoy them. And, well you know me, don't want to disappoint, so I'll go through the hassle of *having* to smoke a T52.. shucks. 

He's already chatting about the Dirty Rats... yum.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

That is an excellent smoke. The thing that surprises me is it comes from Drew Estate and it is really nothing like any of there other cigars.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

ca21455 said:


> That is an excellent smoke. The thing that surprises me is it comes from Drew Estate and it is really nothing like any of there other cigars.


From my understanding Jonathan Drew blended the Liga Privada T-9 and T-52 to be his personal "go-to" smoke and it was developed as something that would be a rarified gem that he and his closest associates could enjoy. Well that never works and the word gets out.

I love em both being slightly partial to the T-9 as it has more of a sweet edge to it. These smokes hold their own with much more exclusive contenders!:wink:


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

Had a t 52 and thought i'd be kind to give it to a drug (addicted cigar smoker) well, yeah, should have just smoked it an enjoyed it myself.


----------

